# [PC] Rom Cleaner 0.8 Beta



## Damian666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 







Hi guys,

Here i want to show my Rom Cleaner, its idea comes from => Here , so credits for the idea and the ini files i used as base belong to him 

this app allows you to clean out unneeded crap and bloatware from your roms, before you flash them.

List of files to remove is about 100 different ones now.

i hope some of you will test this and provide feedback.

PS, program is coded in autoit, which some old AV's tend to flag, i offered admins a look at the source code if needed.

Greetz,

Damian



> Changelog: version 0.8
> 
> Changed Gui, better for adding descriptions.


Download here


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

Great idea! Hopefully you'll soon include a full list of apps that can be removed.


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 16, 2012)

yeah, im working on that, and if you have suggestions of stuff to remove...

im all ears


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Love the idea!


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 16, 2012)

not my original idea, im just continuing it.

that guy on XDA doesnt work on it anymore, and i loved this app, so i am doing it myself now









also, i really could use suggestions from you guys, i have a sim unlocked phone, so no carrier bloatware,

so it would be nice if someone would tell me whats considered bloatware on their phones ^^

then i can include that too


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

Damian666 said:


> not my original idea, im just continuing it.
> 
> that guy on XDA doesnt work on it anymore, and i loved this app, so i am doing it myself now
> 
> ...


Lots of roms include rom manager, terminal emulator, cm9 includes their own wallpaper chooser app, dev tools, gallery, Apollo music player, which I personally don't use.


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 16, 2012)

k, ill check if i can find the place they install too.

check the files i have included now, its 90 now 

so yeah, updated to version 0.2









Damian


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 16, 2012)

updated to version 0.3, changelog in first post.

Damian


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting. I'll try this next time I change roms


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Was thinking about doing something like this the other day. Although slightly different. But like most ideas, it's already been done, lol. Good job on this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 16, 2012)

thanx both, let me know if it works or doesnt work for you guys


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Updated to version 0.4.

this adds better search, and some more files for removal.

Damian


----------



## Damian666 (Jun 16, 2012)

updated to version 0.7 changelog in first post


----------



## Western Senju Ero-sannin (Jun 15, 2012)

great idea! going to play with it for abit


----------

